# Need For Speed Undercover - Geile Karren



## BamBuchi (13. Dezember 2008)

So,
hatten wir hier schon ein Thread wo jeder ein Bild von seiner geilen Karre hier rein gestellt hat ?
Wenn ja, Sry .. glaube aber nicht,weil ich noch nix gesehn hab..
Also stellt mal hier pics von euren geilen Karren in NFSU rein  

MfG


----------



## Vater (13. Dezember 2008)

dann mach du doch mal den anfang!!!


----------



## BamBuchi (13. Dezember 2008)

Vater schrieb:


> dann mach du doch mal den anfang!!!




Würd ich ja gerne  
Warte aber noch auf meinem Rechner der Montag ankommen wird.^^
Hab schon restlisches aufgebaut..^^ 
Werde die Pics Montag oder Dienstag (evt. Mittwochs) nachliefern 
entschuldigung^^


----------



## Katamaranoid (13. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BamBuchi (13. Dezember 2008)

Geile Wagen Katamaranoid =D ..^^
un wie wie km/h erreicht dein R8 so wenn er mal "Raum" hat =D


----------



## Katamaranoid (13. Dezember 2008)

hmm 240mp/h oder so, das sind wenn ich richtig schätze ca 360km/h...
(oder? war doch x mph + 1/2 x mph ?)


----------



## BamBuchi (13. Dezember 2008)

ja glaube 1,6^^


----------



## Katamaranoid (13. Dezember 2008)

was/wie 1,6?^^


----------



## Vater (14. Dezember 2008)

meine karrschen


----------



## push@max (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich steh auf den Porsche und BMW


----------



## Katamaranoid (14. Dezember 2008)

mir gefällt dein impreza


----------



## Vater (14. Dezember 2008)

du meinst den evo oder???


----------



## Katamaranoid (14. Dezember 2008)

Vater schrieb:


> du meinst den evo oder???



öhm jup hab mich vertippt ^^


----------



## boss3D (14. Dezember 2008)

Mir gefällt der neue Evo irgendwie besser, als der alte, aber gut sehen sie beide aus ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Katamaranoid (14. Dezember 2008)

hier hab ich noch meine 2 anderen Karren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BamBuchi (14. Dezember 2008)

geile Wagen bis jetzt !!
Man ich will auch zocken xDD ..
Der Porsche sieht echt geil aus ! ^^
un der BMW sowieso..bin leidenschaftlicher BMW-Fan^^
wir fahren ja selbst en 530d^^


----------



## boss3D (14. Dezember 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> hier hab ich noch meine 2 anderen Karren


Der Lotus Elise ist voll geil. Ich habe den auch schwarz lackiert und im ein neues Body-Kit verpasst ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Katamaranoid (14. Dezember 2008)

den lotus find ich serienmäßig von der Optik auch sau geil ^^


----------



## BamBuchi (14. Dezember 2008)

^^ ..wie viel kostet da der bugatti´??


----------



## Katamaranoid (14. Dezember 2008)

bin mir nich sicher, ich glaube 350.000 oder so....
sagt mal kann ich in Undercover eigentlich iwo auch eine km/h anzeige einstellen?

habe grade eben mal meinen audi Farblich etwas abgeändert, so sieht er finde ich auch sau geil aus ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## push@max (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich find den Audi echt geil...Schwarz sieht immer gut aus.

Kann mal jemand eine Corvette posten?


----------



## BamBuchi (14. Dezember 2008)

sieht mehr als geil aus ^^
mhh das müsst doch schon standart sein das das km/h anzeigt oder??


----------



## Katamaranoid (14. Dezember 2008)

nope, in rennspielen ist häufig nur mp/h standart


----------



## push@max (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab aber von mp/h in km/h umgestellt oder worum gehts hier jetzt?


----------



## BamBuchi (14. Dezember 2008)

genau,wo stellt man das um??
von mp/h auf km/h


----------



## Railroadfighter (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaub ich Optionsmenü unter Gameplay, bin mir aber jetzt nicht sicher. Bei mir jedenfalls waren bereits Standardmäßig km/h eingestellt.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## boss3D (14. Dezember 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand eine Corvette posten?


Natürlich. Hier meine Black Corvette Z06:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^ Auf den Screens sehen auch die Schatten garnichtmal so übel aus ... 
Der Wagen hat einfach den geilsten Ar ... äh das geilste Heck.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Railroadfighter (14. Dezember 2008)

@boss3D: Deine Corvette sieht echt super aus, auch wenn mir die Stingray besser gefällt. Ich geh dann mal weiterzocken!

grüße, Railroads


----------



## elan-eo-akin (14. Dezember 2008)

Einer meiner Wagen... ^^


----------



## Katamaranoid (14. Dezember 2008)

respekt, sieht echt gut aus boss3d


----------



## Railroadfighter (14. Dezember 2008)

elan-eo-akin schrieb:


> Einer meiner Wagen... ^^


Also ich find die Karre nich so geil, ich steh nich so auf Karren, die hinten komplett abgerundet sind.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## boss3D (14. Dezember 2008)

Railroads schrieb:


> @boss3D: Deine Corvette sieht echt super aus


Danke ... 


Railroads schrieb:


> auch wenn mir die Stingray besser gefällt.


Ich stehe nicht so auf alte Muskels. Die Stingray trifft nicht unbedingt meinen Geschmack.


Railroads schrieb:


> Also ich find die Karre nich so geil, ich steh nich so auf Karren, die hinten komplett abgerundet sind.


Ich bin auch kein großer Porsche-Fan. Die sehen alle aus, wie moderne VW-Käfer.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Railroadfighter (14. Dezember 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich bin auch kein großer Porsche-Fan. Die sehen alle aus, wie moderne VW-Käfer.


Außerdem fahren sich die irgendwie seltsam, fast wie als ob man auf eiern fährt.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Katamaranoid (14. Dezember 2008)

kann mir mal einer sagen wo ich mp/h in km/h umstelle?
ich finde nirgends eine Option dazu...^^


----------



## elan-eo-akin (14. Dezember 2008)

und mein _*"Bond-Age Vehicle"*_


----------



## elan-eo-akin (14. Dezember 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Danke ...
> 
> Ich bin auch kein großer Porsche-Fan. Die sehen alle aus, wie moderne VW-Käfer.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ist zu Eurer Information ein Nissan 370Z!  Merry Xmas!


----------



## boss3D (14. Dezember 2008)

elan-eo-akin schrieb:


> und mein _*"Bond-Age Vehicle"*_


^^ Der sieht ja mal geil aus. Cool getunt. 

Der Aston von Mr.Bond ist übrigens dunkelgrün ... 


elan-eo-akin schrieb:


> Ist zu Eurer Information ein Nissan 370Z!


Ich weiß. Ich habe nur deshalb von Porsches geredet, weil "Railrods" mich mit "abgerundeten Karren" darauf gebracht hat.


Katamaranoid schrieb:


> respekt, sieht echt gut aus boss3d


Danke ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Vater (14. Dezember 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> kann mir mal einer sagen wo ich mp/h in km/h umstelle?
> ich finde nirgends eine Option dazu...^^


du musst im optionsmenü die einheinten von imperial auf metrisch stellen!!


----------



## push@max (14. Dezember 2008)

Die Corvette ist ein Traumwagen...betrachtet man die Leistung und den unglaublichen Style den der Wagen mit sich bringt, sind die Import-Kosten gering


----------



## Katamaranoid (14. Dezember 2008)

thx.... schon doof gemacht ^^


----------



## boss3D (14. Dezember 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Die Corvette ist ein Traumwagen...betrachtet man die Leistung und den unglaublichen Style den der Wagen mit sich bringt, sind die Import-Kosten gering


Sehe ich ganz genauso. Übrigens erreicht der Wagen 375 km/h Spitze, wenn man den Regler zwischen Beschleunigung und Höchstgeschwindigkeit in der Mitte lässt ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Katamaranoid (14. Dezember 2008)

der R8 erreicht da 380 km/h


----------



## boss3D (14. Dezember 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> der R8 erreicht da 380 km/h


Aber der Le Mans Quattro ... sorry "R8" () sieht nicht so gut aus, wie die Corvette mit dem Body-Kit, das ich ihr gegeben habe ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Katamaranoid (14. Dezember 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Aber der Le Mans Quattro ... sorry "R8" () sieht nicht so gut aus, wie die Corvette mit dem Body-Kit, da ich ihr gegeben habe ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



ganz schön eingebildet 
finde das heck meines R8 viel toller als deines 

hier nochmal ein bild meines tollen Fahrzeugs ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BamBuchi (14. Dezember 2008)

sin beide geil =D ... der bugatti is aber auch sau geil xD


----------



## boss3D (14. Dezember 2008)

@ Katamaranoid
Sehen ja beide Wägen geil aus, aber die Corvette Z06 ist einfach was Besonderes und dieses markante Heck findet man sonst absolut nirgends. Das ist wirklich ein absolutes Individuum. Alle anderen Autohersteller schauen doch nur alles voneinander ab ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (14. Dezember 2008)

Der Sound der Corvette ist einfach einmalig...ich hatte das Glück, den Wagen mal in real Life zu sehen und zu hören - da war ich einfach sprachlos


----------



## Katamaranoid (14. Dezember 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Der Sound der Corvette ist einfach einmalig...ich hatte das Glück, den Wagen mal in real Life zu sehen und zu hören - da war ich einfach sprachlos



ich hatte das glück mal in einer drin zu sitzen 

@Boss

nicht ernst nehmen  
der ugly smiley kennzeichnet immer eine gewisse ironie bei mir ^^
wo bei er hier eigentlich eher etwas provokant eingesetzt war


----------



## BamBuchi (14. Dezember 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Der Sound der Corvette ist einfach einmalig...ich hatte das Glück, den Wagen mal in real Life zu sehen und zu hören - da war ich einfach sprachlos




Ich bin mal damit gefahren 
Mein Cousin is 29 un fährt ne Z06 
Nachts auf der Autobahn 302 KM/H  
der könnte locker noch 20 km/h mehr fahren aber mein cousin hat gebremst


----------



## boss3D (15. Dezember 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> @Boss
> 
> nicht ernst nehmen
> der ugly smiley kennzeichnet immer eine gewisse ironie bei mir ^^


Ich weiß ... 

Mal kurz eine kleine off-Topic Frage, die aber auch schön zum Thema passt: Ein guter Freund von mir bekommt in Kürze von seinen Eltern einen BMW _(gebraucht, aber in einem Top-Zustand)_, weil er das Studium mit großem Erfolg geschafft hat. Er will mit mir und noch einem anderen Kumpel testen, was die Karre so hergibt, aber ihm fällt keine ordentliche "Teststrecke" ein. Ich habe spontan an deutsche Autobahnen gedacht, da es bei euch glaube ich nur Richtgeschwindigkeiten gibt?!  

Wie sieht das denn wirklich aus? Können wir einen kleinen Abschnitt _(Richtung München)_ mal das Gaspedal richtig durchtreten, ohne dass wir eine Strafe bekommen, oder mein Kumpel seinen Fürherschein los ist?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Vater (15. Dezember 2008)

solang ihr kein unfall begeht!!!-aber ihr müsst schon aufpassen das die strecke auch keien geschw. begrenzung besitzt


----------



## boss3D (15. Dezember 2008)

Das mit dem Unfall ist klar, aber auf einer normalen Autobahn, darf man rein theoretisch so schnell fahren, wie man will, oder?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Vater (15. Dezember 2008)

ja darf man


----------



## boss3D (15. Dezember 2008)

Vater schrieb:


> ja darf man


Geil und bei uns in Österreich streiten die sich, ob man 160 km/h erlauben soll, oder doch lieber bei 130 km/h bleiben soll ...  

Danke für die Infos. Jetzt aber btt ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## elan-eo-akin (15. Dezember 2008)

in (R)Acht!!!


----------



## Katamaranoid (15. Dezember 2008)

schaut gut aus


----------



## Railroadfighter (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich find Vinyls auf den Karren nicht so toll, die zerstören irgendwie das gesamtbild.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Vater (15. Dezember 2008)

die reifen versinken in boden!


----------



## push@max (15. Dezember 2008)

Der R8 sieht hammer aus!


----------



## Katamaranoid (15. Dezember 2008)

Railroads schrieb:


> Ich find Vinyls auf den Karren nicht so toll, die zerstören irgendwie das gesamtbild.
> 
> grüße, Railroads




findest du?
finde vor allem das sehr gelungen


----------



## Vater (15. Dezember 2008)

ich find es ist gut gelungen, passt aber nicht zum image von UC


----------



## Katamaranoid (15. Dezember 2008)

Vater schrieb:


> ich find es ist gut gelungen, passt aber nicht zum image von UC



öhm wieso?

weils gut aussieht und UC kein so gutes spiel ist?


----------



## Vater (15. Dezember 2008)

quatsch -aber ich finde iwie das zu undercover eher etwas elegantes passt -und es soll stylistsich und puristisch sein
die vinyls waren aber perfekt für pro street


----------



## Katamaranoid (15. Dezember 2008)

ich finde die vinyl auswahl von UC eigentlich ziemlich mager ^^
da is fast nix dabei was mich anspricht


----------



## boss3D (15. Dezember 2008)

Vater schrieb:


> quatsch -aber ich finde iwie das zu undercover eher etwas elegantes passt -und es soll stylistsich und puristisch sein
> die vinyls waren aber perfekt für pro street


Da stimme ich voll und ganz zu ... 

Richtige "Racing-Cars" überzeugen durch Eleganz und nicht durch übertriebene "Vinyl-Tapezierungen".

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (15. Dezember 2008)

Ganz ehrlich, ich steh auch nicht auf diese übertriebenen Tuning-Pakete für die eleganten Kisten der hohen Preisklasse.

Die sehen schon so verdammt gut aus


----------



## BamBuchi (15. Dezember 2008)

das sieht echt geil aus .. der R8 is dir echt gut gelungen 
Hab grad mal mit meinem neuen system crysis auf sehr hoch gezockt..
ruckelfrei


----------



## Katamaranoid (15. Dezember 2008)

übrigens sollte man bei sowas immer die auflösung mit angeben 
warte erst ma bis du ins ice lvl kommst


----------



## BamBuchi (15. Dezember 2008)

1680x1050 un das aufm 178.15 treiber


----------



## Railroadfighter (15. Dezember 2008)

Hab jetzt meine Karre aufs maximum getunt und ein fettes Bodykit drangebaut:


----------



## BamBuchi (15. Dezember 2008)

Railroads schrieb:


> Hab jetzt meine Karre aufs maximum getunt und ein fettes Bodykit drangebaut:


 

Der sieht voll Geiil aus


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. Dezember 2008)

stimmt, sieht echt gut aus


----------



## NukeEliminator (16. Dezember 2008)

Am Anfang hab ich gedacht, dass ich mir das Spiel nicht kaufe, werds mir aber doch holen.

Finde die Corvette auch ganz cool.

Könntet ihr mal ein paar mehr Amis posten (egal ob alt oder neu), finde die einfach am besten.


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. Dezember 2008)

mit nem ami kann ich nich dienen, ich geh euch aber nomal mit meinem R8 auf n sack  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## push@max (16. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt kauf Dir doch einmal die Corvette, Du wirst es nicht bereuen


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. Dezember 2008)

ja, würd ich ja, nur ich hab vielleicht die kohle für die covette, aber ich will die ja auch tunen und die optik n bisschen aufpolieren... ausserdem wollt ich mir noch nen murcielago holen


----------



## BamBuchi (16. Dezember 2008)

hehe,hol dir bugatti =D
der beschleunigt wie zaziki


----------



## Vater (16. Dezember 2008)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> hehe,hol dir bugatti =D
> der beschleunigt wie zaziki


wirklich -der wagen ist potthässlich geht aber ab wie sonstwas!!


----------



## BamBuchi (16. Dezember 2008)

ich weiss =D
der sieht aus xD
da sieht en alter corsa bessa aus xD
ne das is jetz wieder übertrieben..
aber der is schon geill.... wenigstens jetz ma den bugattii... der kam ja als ned drin vor


----------



## Vater (16. Dezember 2008)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> ich weiss =D
> der sieht aus xD
> da sieht en alter corsa bessa aus xD
> ne das is jetz wieder übertrieben..
> aber der is schon geill.... wenigstens jetz ma den bugattii... der kam ja als ned drin vor


WAT????


----------



## Heroman_overall (16. Dezember 2008)

So die erste mal von mir. Ich liebe dieses Auto nicht nur im Game


----------



## Heroman_overall (16. Dezember 2008)

Mein Zweitwagen ist nen schmucker lambo


----------



## BamBuchi (16. Dezember 2008)




----------



## sunnyboy150182 (17. Dezember 2008)

Hier habe ich auch ma nen paar Pic's...


----------



## BamBuchi (17. Dezember 2008)

der Mercedes sieht geil aus^^


----------



## push@max (17. Dezember 2008)

@Heroman_overall

schöne Wagen, die reflektieren aber echt übel.


----------



## boss3D (17. Dezember 2008)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> der Mercedes sieht geil aus^^


Jo, war auch mein erster Gedanke ... 

@ sunnyboy150182
Bei ~ 74 FPS kannst du zumindest 2x AA einschalten. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Heroman_overall (17. Dezember 2008)

Ja das ist die Standartgrafik von dem Game werd die Tage mal den Texturmod draufhauen. So hab mitlerweile noch ne Karre nach langem Spielen genommen und a weng aufgemotzt


----------



## push@max (17. Dezember 2008)

Wirklich cool der R8...aber mir gefällt die Kiste in Schwarz am besten.


----------



## BamBuchi (17. Dezember 2008)

is doch schwarz oder ned


----------



## push@max (17. Dezember 2008)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> is doch schwarz oder ned



Scheint so ein dunkelbraun oder dunkelrot zu sein, zumindest für mich


----------



## BamBuchi (17. Dezember 2008)

xD ..^^


----------



## Heroman_overall (17. Dezember 2008)

Ja das Auto ist an für sich schwarz aber mit nem leichen Rot tatsch drin.


----------



## Katamaranoid (17. Dezember 2008)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> Mein Zweitwagen ist nen schmucker lambo



hast du da eigentlich die lichter verändert? (vorne)
oder kommt mir das nur so vor? weiß nämlich nich wo das gehen soll


----------



## johnnyGT (23. Dezember 2008)

fred TOT??-bambuchi poste n´ paar bilder und hauche im leben ein!!!


----------



## BamBuchi (23. Dezember 2008)

JAAAAA JohnyyyGT
ich kann dir ruhig paar pics von Crysis hier reinstellen...
Very High  |mster config - ultra high | 
flüssig 

NFSU bekomm ich weihnachten =(
morgen erst .. aber ich verspreche euch  das ich bis spätestens morgen abend um 20.00 Uhr
paar bilder reingpost habe!!!

danke das du mich nochmal aufmerksam drauf gemacht hast !!! 


.. Haben sonst keine im Forum noch geile Pics von ihren Karren ? 

MfG


----------



## johnnyGT (24. Dezember 2008)

und wo bleiben deine karren?????


----------



## BamBuchi (24. Dezember 2008)

MHH ich kann ja ppaarr reinstellen aber was willste mit nem lotus .
im mom . hab ich e zu kämpfen .. alle settings max. 1680x1050 DX10
25 fps ?!?!?! das kann doch ned sein crysis und crysis warhead zock ich mit 30 und nfsu mit 25 ???


----------



## Heroman_overall (24. Dezember 2008)

Alle Autos rein damit die ihr habt egal welche dafür ist der Threat ja schließlich da


----------



## johnnyGT (25. Dezember 2008)

jup  karre is karre


----------



## boss3D (25. Dezember 2008)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> jup  karre is karre


... und der Lotus ist eine geile Karre. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## BamBuchi (25. Dezember 2008)

Bekomm iwie kein Pic hier hoch !?
Ich weiss ned wann ich mir mal ein Auto kaufen soll ich bin bei Lv. 6 und nochnedma der M3 is freigeschaltet -.-"
Wann werden die den Freigeschaltet?


----------



## boss3D (25. Dezember 2008)

1.) HowTo Bilderupload
Falls du alles berücksichtig hast und ein Bild trotzdem nicht hochgeladen wird, dann liegt es vermutlich daran, dass das Bild in keinem erlaubten Format ist. In dem Fall einfach den Screen mit z.B. PaintNET in jpeg konvertieren ...

2.) Autos kaufen macht in UC nicht wirklich viel Sinn. Einfach immer, wenn du dir nach einem Rennen einen Wagen aussuchen kannst, den besten nehmen und bis zum Anschlag tunen. Zum Schluss dann, wenn du richtig viel Geld hast, kannst du dir deine Traumwägen kaufen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Katamaranoid (25. Dezember 2008)

wusst ichs doch... iwas hab ich falsch gemacht 


> 2.) Autos kaufen macht in UC nicht wirklich viel Sinn. Einfach immer, wenn du dir nach einem Rennen einen Wagen aussuchen kannst, den besten nehmen und bis zum Anschlag tunen. Zum Schluss dann, wenn du richtig viel Geld hast, kannst du dir deine Traumwägen kaufen.


----------



## BamBuchi (25. Dezember 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> 1.) HowTo Bilderupload
> Falls du alles berücksichtig hast und ein Bild trotzdem nicht hochgeladen wird, dann liegt es vermutlich daran, dass das Bild in keinem erlaubten Format ist. In dem Fall einfach den Screen mit z.B. PaintNET in jpeg konvertieren ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D






Das is mir schon kla^^
aber das liegt an der Datei.


..

Joa^^


----------



## johnnyGT (25. Dezember 2008)

mit paint öffnen dann speichern unter und dann das format auf jpg ändern


----------



## BamBuchi (25. Dezember 2008)

Meine Karre..
Null-Aufgemotzt und doch M6 und co. besiegt.


----------



## Katamaranoid (25. Dezember 2008)

warum wirkt der screen so gestaucht? ^^ 
is doch ne 16:10 auflösung


----------



## BamBuchi (25. Dezember 2008)

wie meinst du das?

ja is ne 16:10 auflösung


----------



## Katamaranoid (25. Dezember 2008)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> wie meinst du das?
> 
> ja is ne 16:10 auflösung




ich weiß, dass es ne 16:10 auflösung ist, gerade deshalb ist es ja komisch das das bild gestaucht ist, so zusammengequetscht halt ^^


----------



## BamBuchi (25. Dezember 2008)

du bist auch so zusammengequetscht xD
jan bisschen... aber fast garnix..
achja ab welchen fahrer-level is der m3 freigeschaltet?


----------



## Katamaranoid (26. Dezember 2008)

naja n bisschen?...
die armaturen müssen eigentlich rund sein


----------



## boss3D (26. Dezember 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> die armaturen müssen eigentlich rund sein


Ich glaube, das täuscht. Bevor ich deine Kommentare gelesen habe, ist mir auf dem Bild nichts gestaucht vorgekommen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## BamBuchi (26. Dezember 2008)

Mein Audi TT


----------



## push@max (27. Dezember 2008)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Mein Audi TT



Ah, in der guten alten Trendfarbe weiß 

Sieht aber in Kombination mit den schwarzen Felgen wirklich gut aus.


----------



## BamBuchi (27. Dezember 2008)

Weiß gefällt mir am besten xD


----------



## push@max (27. Dezember 2008)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Weiß gefällt mir am besten xD



Kauf dir aber jetzt kein Auto in dieser Farbe (in Wirklichkeit meine ich ).

Ist halt nur eine Trendfarbe...


----------



## Dark Stanley (27. Dezember 2008)

Apropos weiß,
http://img53.imageshack.us/img53/3392/bugatti767ga9.th.jpg
Fährt leider nur 404 km/h 

Alternativ:
ImageShack - Image Hosting :: bugatti767ga9.jpg

[Edit] und zwei weitere Schätze:

http://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=musclecar2fw6.jpg

http://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lambofrontol6.jpg

Sorry , ich hab's noch nich so mit'm Upload ...


----------



## boss3D (27. Dezember 2008)

Welcome ...

[HowTo] Bilderupload 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## BamBuchi (27. Dezember 2008)

Ehm.. bin bei level. 13 Und hab en R8 un gar kein geld mehr..
hab ich wenss durch hab soviel geld das ich mir nochn bugatti leisten kann??xD


----------



## boss3D (27. Dezember 2008)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Ehm.. bin bei level. 13 Und hab en R8 un gar kein geld mehr..


Wie hast du denn das geschafft? 
 Ich habe meine Autos immer bis zum Anschlag getunt, mir alle meine Traumwägen gekauft und bin trotzdem immer im Geld geschwommen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## BamBuchi (27. Dezember 2008)

kA
Hab noch 2.100 .. un ich fah rennen un hab als gespart -.-


----------



## Dark Stanley (28. Dezember 2008)

Danke boss3D,
mal probieren:


----------



## BamBuchi (28. Dezember 2008)

Ehm
Hab eben grad wieder Fotos auf EA hochgeladen,,
wegen Fotomodus..
wo sind die Bilder dann?
Ich find die ned in meinem Profil


Nice Car Dark Stanley 

MfG


----------



## boss3D (28. Dezember 2008)

Dark Stanley schrieb:


> Danke boss3D,


Bitte, gerne. Geiler Wagen ... 

@ BamBuchi
Das hat noch keiner herausgefunden. Mit Katamaranoid habe ich deswegen auch schon gesprochen. Die sinnvollste Variante: den Fotomodus nur benutzen, um den Wagen in die richtigen Ansichten zu drehen und dann den Screen trotzdem mit Fraps machen. 

Auf needforspeed.de würdest du deine Bilder zwar finden, wenn du dich mit deinem Account anmeldest, aber dort sind die Bilder nur sehr klein und in schlechter Qualität gespeichert.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## BamBuchi (28. Dezember 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Bitte, gerne. Geiler Wagen ...
> 
> @ BamBuchi
> Das hat noch keiner herausgefunden. Mit Katamaranoid habe ich deswegen auch schon gesprochen. Die sinnvollste Variante: den Fotomodus nur benutzen, um den Wagen in die richtigen Ansichten zu drehen und dann den Screen trotzdem mit Fraps machen.
> ...


 

Aso, ok 
Danke , mach ich


----------



## BamBuchi (28. Dezember 2008)

Mein Lambo^^


----------



## Dark Stanley (29. Dezember 2008)

Sieht gut aus.  Nicht so protzig wie meiner, sondern schlank .
Nach drei Abstürzen während der Gestaltung eines Traumautos hier noch eins:


----------



## boss3D (29. Dezember 2008)

^^ Nicht schlecht.  

Solche Felgen mit sehr vielen Verstrebungen passen immer gut zu Mercedes ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Katamaranoid (29. Dezember 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Bitte, gerne. Geiler Wagen ...
> 
> @ BamBuchi
> Das hat noch keiner herausgefunden. Mit Katamaranoid habe ich deswegen auch schon gesprochen. Die sinnvollste Variante: den Fotomodus nur benutzen, um den Wagen in die richtigen Ansichten zu drehen und dann den Screen trotzdem mit Fraps machen.
> MfG, boss3D



jenau du kannst mich übrigens Tom nennen 

@Bambuchi: dein Lambo gefällt mir... coole Farbe 

Dark-Stanley, mir gefällt dein wagen auch. Das einzige was ich doof finde is die Carbon Motorhaube.... ^^ sieht in "nicht Carbon" glaub ich besser aus...


----------



## boss3D (29. Dezember 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> sieht in "nicht Carbon" glaub ich besser aus...


Aber dann trotzdem schwarz lassen! Ein Auto darf nicht komplett gelb sein _(von einem Lamborghini abgesehen)_, da muss ein Kontrast her ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Dark Stanley (29. Dezember 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Aber dann trotzdem schwarz lassen! Ein Auto darf nicht komplett gelb sein _(von einem Lamborghini abgesehen)_, da muss ein Kontrast her ...


Richtig . Letztes Jahr hab ich auf der Motorshow in Essen den Carlsson Aigner Eau Rouge gesehen, der hat auch den besagten Kontrast http://www.carlssonaigner.de/de/eau_rouge.php .  Ist halt Geschmackssache
Einer 'ne Idee , warum NFS bei mir anfängt zu hängen (Einziger Ausweg [Alt]+[F4]) , wenn ich grad am Designen bin ?


----------



## Katamaranoid (29. Dezember 2008)

bei mir ist das auch so... immer wenn ich die reifen machen will


----------



## BamBuchi (29. Dezember 2008)

Hehe^^
Rot is eig. ned meine Farbe aber hat mir auch gut gefallen...
Ich willn Bugatti


----------



## roga01 (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde dem Bugatti voll häßlich. Lieber ein Shelby GT 500, Ford (Mustang) GT oder Audi R8. Der Camaro sieht auch gut aus. (Muscle Cars und Audi for ever)


----------



## push@max (29. Dezember 2008)

Von der Form her find ich den Bugatti auch mies...dann doch eher die Corvette.


----------



## Railroadfighter (29. Dezember 2008)

roga01 schrieb:


> Muscle Cars und Audi for ever


Zustimm, bin auch Muscle Car Fan.

@Bambuchi:Verkauf vllt. ein paar alte Kaaren, dann haste wieder was beisammen.
PS:Cooler Lamborghini!

grüße, Railroads


----------



## BamBuchi (29. Dezember 2008)

hey danke
Ich mein ja auch neds aussehen
Die Beschleunigung is übell..
schonmal alles aufgemotz am bugatti un dann vollgas?


----------



## roga01 (29. Dezember 2008)

Man kann den R8 und die meisten anderen Autos doch so tunen, dass sie so schnell wie der Bugatti sind, oder?
Kennt ihr ein Auto das mehr PS hat als der Bugatti Veyron?


----------



## BamBuchi (29. Dezember 2008)

Ehm.. wenn  man den bugatti  voll aufmotzt dann is der en bisschen schneller in der beschleungigung als der R8 wenn man denn voll aufmotzt


----------



## roga01 (29. Dezember 2008)

Kennt ihr ein Auto das mehr PS hat als der Bugatti Veyron?

Keiner?

OK, ich kenne eines.


----------



## BamBuchi (29. Dezember 2008)

? Ja ich kenne auch welche aber ned in NFS ? oder


----------



## roga01 (29. Dezember 2008)

Nein nicht in NFS. Und? 
Wobei das Auto was ich meine gibt es schon bei NFS, nur nicht in der "hammer" Ausführung.


----------



## BamBuchi (29. Dezember 2008)

welches den?

hab noch ned alle gesehen


----------



## roga01 (29. Dezember 2008)

Es ist ein Camaro mit 1800 PS, von 0 auf 100 in 0,8 sec.


----------



## roga01 (30. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal mein Camaro SS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BamBuchi (30. Dezember 2008)

xD 
Ja genau =D

aber das mit der beschleungiung is gelogen xD
sowas hab ich noch nie gelesen .. oder gehört
obwohl ich mich dafür intressiere


----------



## roga01 (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mal ein bischen ge googelt und habe es gelesen, dass es 0,8 sec. sind. Ist aber sehr wahrscheinlich falsch.

http://www.americanwarehouse.de/big_boys_toys.html

Irgend wo in der Mitte der Seite ist ein Bild der Camaros.


----------



## Katamaranoid (30. Dezember 2008)

roga01 schrieb:


> Es ist ein Camaro mit 1800 PS, von 0 auf 100 in 0,8 sec.



das geht definitiv nicht, die schnellste karre kommt in 3,2 sekunden oder sowas auf 100. das schnellste motorrad braucht sogar weniger.


----------



## BamBuchi (30. Dezember 2008)

glaub ich iwie ned..
@kata ne.. es sin 2,5


----------



## Dark Stanley (30. Dezember 2008)

0,8 s ??? Bei einem so hohen Drehmoment würden dir die Reifen sofort wegqualmen  Außerdem steht bei Verbrennungsmotoren das volle Drehmoment nicht sofort zur Verfügung Die Beschleunigung des Bugatti ist nicht die größte , aber dafür wird das Teil höllisch schnell.Ein Rennen gewinnt man leider nicht dadurch , dass ein Auto schön ist , aber man kann ja was draus machen


----------



## BamBuchi (30. Dezember 2008)

genau


----------



## roga01 (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde die 0,8 sec. auch unlogisch, aber der Record bei Drag Rennen ist die Viertelmeile in 4,428 s mit einer Endgeschwindigkeit von  527 km/h.


----------



## BamBuchi (30. Dezember 2008)

LoL, ich stell gleich ma Pics von meinem Bugatti rein


----------



## BamBuchi (31. Dezember 2008)

Hatte grad voll das Problem bei NFSUC!! Absturz,Grafikfehler und alles...
Hab aber jetz wieder alles in ordnung ich versuch dann pics zu schießen 

MfG

Sry für doppelpost


----------



## Katamaranoid (31. Dezember 2008)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> @kata ne.. es sin 2,5



bei der karre?
welche war den dad nochmal


----------



## BamBuchi (31. Dezember 2008)

Ja.. icgh mein jetz den Bugatti.. der Hersteller.. der tyb da der erfinder.. wie hieß der nomma?
ich hab kein bock jetz die zeitung zu suchen.. der hat gesagt er hätte es schonmal von 0-100 in 2,5 sec. geschafft.. angegeben ist aber 2,84 sec.


----------



## BamBuchi (31. Dezember 2008)

Mein Bugatti und Mein R8 


Schnell mal 404 KM/H gefahrn =D


----------



## roga01 (31. Dezember 2008)

Was war deine top Geschwindigkeit mit dem R8?


----------



## Katamaranoid (31. Dezember 2008)

in schwarz gefällt mir die karre ja sogar


----------



## BamBuchi (31. Dezember 2008)

Noch ned getestet.. habs grad durchgespielt... is  schon ab 15. lv. schluss?


----------



## Dark Stanley (1. Januar 2009)

Ich war ca. auf lvl. 19 und hatte alles durch.
Hab noch mal angefangen , war zu langweilig .
Echt voll doof wenn du alles durch hast , kannst nix mehr machen


----------



## kry0 (5. Januar 2009)

Meine beiden Schätzchen


----------



## Brunsi93 (5. Januar 2009)

Dann mal ein paar von mir!!!

Gruß Brunsi


----------



## Railroadfighter (5. Januar 2009)

kry0 schrieb:


> Meine beiden Schätzchen


Echt cooller BMW. Dem M3 steht Blau einfach perfekt.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## boss3D (5. Januar 2009)

@ Brunsi93
Der Mercedes sieht hammergeil aus ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (5. Januar 2009)

Jop, der Mercedes hat wirklich Style...der Wagen gefällt mir auch in Wirklichkeit sehr gut


----------



## Brunsi93 (6. Januar 2009)

Yo thx!

Hier hab ich nochmal n paar!


----------



## frindship (6. Januar 2009)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
also ich könnt dich logga mit meinen wägen fertig machn...^^
der lambo is eig. ned gut der audi eig. au ned...


----------



## BamBuchi (6. Januar 2009)

*hust*

bis jetz hat sich ja wohl was getann 

welchen fährst du den?


----------



## Brunsi93 (6. Januar 2009)

So einmal noch!

Meine Schätzchen!

Gruß Brunsi


----------



## boss3D (6. Januar 2009)

Der BMW _(Bild 4)_ ist voll geil. Sieht gleich aus, wie der in MW ... 

Ich glaube das Design teste ich auch mal, wenn ich wieder eine UC-fähige Graka habe. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (6. Januar 2009)

Ich finde den neuen M3 richtig geil...der ist schon Standard richtig nice...den würde ich dann nur tieferlegen und schöne Felgen anbringen, ohne Spoiler-Kits.


----------



## BamBuchi (6. Januar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich finde den neuen M3 richtig geil...der ist schon Standard richtig nice...den würde ich dann nur tieferlegen und schöne Felgen anbringen, ohne Spoiler-Kits.





Du sprichst mir ausm Mund


----------



## Katamaranoid (6. Januar 2009)

frindship schrieb:


> also ich könnt dich logga mit meinen wägen fertig machn...^^
> der lambo is eig. ned gut der audi eig. au ned...





dann poste doch mal bildschen 
der wagen ist nicht alles  fahren muss man ihn auch können 
aber ich will bildschen sehen


----------



## Railroadfighter (6. Januar 2009)

Der BMW sieht super aus aber der Lambo im letzten Bild gefällt mir noch besser.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## johnnyGT (7. Januar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Der BMW _(Bild 4)_ ist voll geil. Sieht gleich aus, wie der in MW ...
> 
> Ich glaube das Design teste ich auch mal, wenn ich wieder eine UC-fähige Graka habe.
> 
> MfG, boss3D


was los BOSS haste wieder ne graka zerhauen???


----------



## BamBuchi (8. Januar 2009)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> was los BOSS haste wieder ne graka zerhauen???







was denkst du den 

ja... seine HD4870... schon die 3. te  

Naja.. aber hat sich gut um die HD4870 gekümmert... sieht man an den pics..

kA warum die kaputt ging..



MfG


----------



## boss3D (8. Januar 2009)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> was los BOSS haste wieder ne graka zerhauen???


*ICH *habe garnichts ... 

Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten: Ja, die dritte HD4870 hat sich auch verabschiedet und zwar ganz "traditionell" nach der WaKühler-Montage. Hier und hier kannst du alles nachlesen. Im Übrigen kann ich nur nochmal anmerken, dass die Graka, wie auch "BamBuchi" schon sagte, nach dem Wechsel in einwandfreiem Zustand war und daher keine Ursache für den Defekt zu erkennen ist.

Im Moment spare ich gerade auf eine 55 nm GTX 260. Eine 5te HD4870 will ich nicht mehr _(ja, ich hatte bereits 4 und eine davon lebt noch, obwohl ich einen anderen LuKühler draufmontiert habe. )_.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## johnnyGT (8. Januar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> *ICH *habe garnichts ...
> 
> Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten: Ja, die dritte HD4870 hat sich auch verabschiedet und zwar ganz "traditionell" nach der WaKühler-Montage. Hier und hier kannst du alles nachlesen. Im Übrigen kann ich nur nochmal anmerken, dass die Graka, wie auch "BamBuchi" schon sagte, nach dem Wechsel in einwandfreiem Zustand war und daher keine Ursache für den Defekt zu erkennen ist.
> 
> ...


echt asozial -so viel pech kann man doch nicht haben!!-herzliches beileid!


----------



## boss3D (8. Januar 2009)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> so viel pech kann man doch nicht haben!!


Ich habe mich selbst schon gefragt, wann ich im letzten Jahr soviel Glück verbraucht hätte, dass ich seit dem Kauf meiner ersten HD4870 garkeins mehr habe. Naja, vielleicht wird mit nVidia wieder alles besser [hoff] ... 

Jetzt aber btt! Zum Diskutieren gibt es ja den Thread in der Rumpelkammer. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## BamBuchi (10. Januar 2009)

Ich fang morgen nochmal  NFSUC neu an , dann mach ich nochmal paar pics und kaufe mal ganz ungewöhnliche autos ^^

Ich stell dann morgen vll. noch paar pics rein, hat sonst noch jmd. pics von seinem geilen teil.


MfG.

Gn8


----------

